# how many ways can he tell me he doesnt want to be



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats what he said and I thought to myself yeah how many times am I gonna go through the humiliation of this. I was on dealing with infidelity but I mean who cares if he said he was tired of being my doormat and didnt argue about any of the divorce talk how long is it gonna take before I accept it. This is a man that does not want to be married to me . Hello? am i that dense. The part I hate the most it that i have never felt this out of control in my life. I dont think it helps that were still living together but I have got to get a grip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

